# TrolleyDaves Guide To GBAtemp Behaviour



## TrolleyDave (Nov 19, 2008)

After the chaos and riots that broke out in the Chrono Trigger thread I wrote this to give Toni some laughs.  Here is TrolleyDaves Guide To GBAtemp Behaviour.  It's funny AND relevant, how often do you get that from me!

TrolleyDaves Guide To GBAtemp Behaviour

*1)* Using GBAtemp is a priviledge not a right, treat it as such or get a slapping.
*2)* Be'ave son, if you don't do it in real life don't do it here. Unless you'd like to step outside like.
*3)* The Edge of the Forum isn't a toilet, fling shit on your own walls.
*4)* The rest of the forum isn't a schoolyard, you wanna argue with someone then go down the pub.
*5)* It's not a borstal breakout and you're probably not that tough, so don't act like it.
*6)* If you couldn't say it to this guy face to face then shut the fuck up.







*7)* The mods don't abuse their power, if you think they do then you're probably just a sooky little spoilt brat who likes to get his own way.
*8)* Free speech on here is a priviledge not a right. If your posts are removed then you were probably talking alot of bollocks, suck it up crybaby.
*9)* Posting randomness and talking shite in The Edge of the Forum is fine, talking about the colour and consitancy of it ain't - take it to your doctor fuckwit.
*10)* If you feel you want to insult someone who's been here longer than you then you probably feel inferior and it hurts your ego.
*11)* If you're new and know fuck all then behave that way you little weasel, talking shit about something you know nothing about won't gain you respect.
*12)* Arguing about something you know little about with people who actually do doesn't make you cool or smart, it makes you flamebait and a cunt so shut the fuck up.
*13)* If you're not sure about what you're saying but you spout the bollocks out like it's fact then you're an arse, shut up and listen.
*14)* If you're not sure you should post it then ask someone first, you're probably about to spam the board with more shite than it needs.
*15)* Swearing at someone doesn't make you tough, it just means you can post swear words.
*16)* Trolling with humour can be fun, but don't do it - we've got resident trolls who know how to behave already and our quota is full.
*17)* If you're posting just to get up someones back then you're not cool, you're an arse.
*18)* Feel like you've been mistreated? Well then you've probably never lived in the real world. Go out, experience it and then come back and see just how pleasent this place really is.
*19)* If you're looking for a fight then come see TrolleyDave, he's friendly but he's got a temper and he really don't mind a bit of physical violence.
*20)* How many fights have you had in reality? Probably none, so act that way here too.
*21)* You think you're a thug because you once stole money from your parents? You're not a thug, you're an arsehole. Learn some fuckin manners son and then apply them here.
*22)* Arguing doesn't make you cool, it makes regulars think you're a cunt and not speak to you.
*23)* There was only 1 bonemonkey and there is only 1 p1ngpong. Copying them doesn't make you more welcome, it makes you a fashion victim and you will be treated like one.
*24)* If you behave like a twat who wants a slapping then don't forget to PM TrolleyDave your address so he can administer the beating you so anxiously want.
*25)* There's no GBAtemp tissues for little babies who want to cry cos they got told off. You should have fuckin followed the rules.
*26)* Been to 4chan lately? It's unique brand of bullshit and unfunny has inspired you to post? Then fuck off back there to post it you bell end. GBAtemp is not an Idiocracy in the making, that's just you and your collection of halfwitted intelligence lacking brain donor friends. If you think you're too good for 4chan, then fuck off back to that $10 4chan they call SomethingAwful.
*27)* Yes, some of us are wankers.  Yes, some of us masturbate.  No, that doesn't mean we want you posting the material you beat off to.  Fuck off somewhere else with it Larry Flynt.


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 19, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> 7) The mods don't abuse their power, if you think they do then you're probably just a sooky little spoilt brat who likes to get his own way.



Ah you see that's technically not true, I abuse my power hourly.  Ask P1ngpong.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 19, 2008)

I have to post my thoughts here too!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This is really cleverly written article with the note on humor, but completely true!! If people followed these rules, everything would be a bit nicer and easier!!






And mate, you can really be scary on some of those pictures!! (this one particular!)



			
				Hadrian said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And Hadrian, every rule has it's exception 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.........I never abuse my powers (but also, I bet that playallday or psycoblaster could say a different story!!)


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 19, 2008)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, you just abuse p1ngpong hourly.  You'd do the same if you were a regular user.


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 19, 2008)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No you just use your power to abuse me, theres a difference there! 


TROLLEYDAVE!!!!


----------



## BiscuitBee (Nov 19, 2008)

Spoiler






			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave
> Never mind, I'll post it now. Costello mate, if you don't like it just remove it, I won't be offended. smile.gif
> 
> TrolleyDave
> ...



Ah, delicious half-irony.



On-Topic: I agree.


----------



## raulpica (Nov 19, 2008)

Nice one Trolley 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Blog Articles Area = New (funny) Testing Area 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



EoF is just shit flinging, nowadays :/


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 19, 2008)

BiscuitBee said:
			
		

> Ah, delicious half-irony.



Ah but I got the nod from a couple of others so I followed my own rules!


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 19, 2008)

I was about to delve into the Chrono trigger thread (I left off yesterday at page 3 or so when people were talking about rom hacking/discussing the save file) but it looks like I will save it for a little while.

re 6) I looks like one of those photos where you are a millisecond away from smirking before outright laughing.

I will however say your rules are at odds to some of the other internet etiquette/rules, alas BT decided their nightly traffic shaping ritual started 10 minutes ago and the potential bookmarks number in the hundreds on this machine.


----------



## B-Blue (Nov 19, 2008)

Brilliant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This is really really funny 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, yet very true.


----------



## BiscuitBee (Nov 19, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> BiscuitBee said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You didn't post that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Now my statement appears foolish and uninformed T.T

Rule 12 @ BiscuitBee: *FAILED*


----------



## chuckstudios (Nov 19, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> *19)* If you're looking for a fight then come see TrolleyDave, he's friendly but *he's got a temper* and he really don't mind a bit of physical violence.



Which one? Is it Urza? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Good guide... this should be part of the official rules. Including the expletives.


----------



## R2DJ (Nov 19, 2008)

Some of them will be good for a "Guide to Interwebz Behaviour"...

Hmmm....






I vote this to be a sticky, or a link next to the forum rules at the top would be better...


----------



## Raestloz (Nov 19, 2008)

so true man! This is exactly what we need, not some boring "Don't flame!" and "Don't spam!" read before register things
Instead:


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> 2) Be'ave son, if you don't do it in real life don't do it here. Unless you'd like to step outside like.
> 4) The rest of the forum isn't a schoolyard, you wanna argue with someone then go down the pub.


This is fuckin' 1000 times better! 

TrolleyDave 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'll be'ave from now on master!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 19, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> And mate, you can really be scary on some of those pictures!! (this one particular!)
> 
> I might replace it later with a picture of me actually attempting to look mean.  That's my friendly face! lol
> 
> ...








  I never even noticed that double meaning. Although now you know why Urza hasn't posted in a while!  I'd love to see a guide like this from him though, that would be properly scathing.


----------



## Law (Nov 19, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> *24)* If you behave like a twat who wants a slapping then don't forget to PM TrolleyDave your address so he can administer the beating you so anxiously want.
> 
> 83 A-...
> 
> ...



Best fix that.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 19, 2008)

Law said:
			
		

> Best fix that.



Cheers matey, my spelling's not the greatest.


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 19, 2008)

Btw I now worship TrolleyDave like a God!!!


----------



## Veho (Nov 19, 2008)

Hmmmm... but rules are there to be broken, right? Right? Eh?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 19, 2008)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Btw I now worship TrolleyDave like a God!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Only if you've got enough posts to have a custom member title.


----------



## Law (Nov 19, 2008)

Veho said:
			
		

> Hmmmm... but rules are there to be broken, right? Right? Eh?



Noses are to be broken if TrolleyDave sees any of his rules broken.


----------



## Tayki (Nov 19, 2008)

Nice guide, too bad it's inspired by Chrono Trigger discussion only and doesn't cover all the stuff that is happening here. Where is "This is not 4chan!" rule, I ask of you? And Trolleydave - is that your photo? Man, I bet it would be scary as hell to see you playing Mario or such.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 19, 2008)

Tayki said:
			
		

> Nice guide, too bad it's inspired by Chrono Trigger discussion only and doesn't cover all the stuff that is happening here. Where is "This is not 4chan!" rule, I ask of you? And Trolleydave - is that your photo? Man, I bet it would be scary as hell to see you playing Mario or such.



It wasn't just inspired just by the Chrono Trigger thread, it's just the shit Toni and other mods had to put up with that inspired me to write it.  I forgot all about 4chan, I'll update the rules.

Yep, that's my real photo.  Friendly looking ain't I! lol Although you'd never guess I looked like that from my posts.

edit : How's this for the 4chan part?

26) Been to 4chan lately? It's unique brand of bullshit and unfunny has inspired you to post? Then fuck off back there to post it you bell end. GBAtemp is not an Idiocracy in the making, that's just you and your collection of halfwitted intelligence lacking brain donor friends.


----------



## Law (Nov 19, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Tayki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Added because I saw a goon posting shit here recently.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 19, 2008)

Law said:
			
		

> Added because I saw a goon posting shit here recently.



Added to the main post.  Cheers geezer!


----------



## Tayki (Nov 19, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Although you'd never guess I looked like that from my posts.
> Umm...after I read your post about Aladdin game and that you're in the scene from Snes times, your photo was not such a big surprise) I just imagined you would not look so brutal.
> QUOTE26) Been to 4chan lately? It's unique brand of bullshit and unfunny has inspired you to post? Then fuck off back there to post it you bell end. GBAtemp is not an Idiocracy in the making, that's just you and your collection of halfwitted intelligence lacking brain donor friends. If you think you're too good for 4chan, then fuck off back to that $10 4chan they call SomethingAwful.


Oh yeah, now I'm happy, thanks) (disclaimer - I fully understand that it was not done to make *me* happy. But still thanks, I love you all)


----------



## da_head (Nov 19, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> *6)* If you couldn't say it to this guy face to face then shut the fuck up.


QFT


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 19, 2008)

da_head said:
			
		

> QFT



Oh a tough guy eh? Feel safe cos you're a whole continent away do you? I've got family in Canada I could send your way, and I'm a softy compared to them.


----------



## da_head (Nov 19, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> da_head said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i said quoted for truth. meaning i agree with u... loool


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 19, 2008)

da_head said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aaaah, I always thought it mean quit fucking talking! D'oh! My apologies to you good sir.


----------



## da_head (Nov 19, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> da_head said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL np np. never thought of it like that haha


----------



## Law (Nov 19, 2008)

Guys! It turns out that TrolleyDave was secretly Megaman in disguise!!

Look, here's the evidence!



Spoiler












(Note: Failshoop was done in MS Paint and took over nine thousand hours due to Photoshop not wanting to work. TrolleyDave: If you want it removed, just ask)


----------



## chuckstudios (Nov 19, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> *24)* If you behave like a twat who wants a slapping then don't forget to PM TrolleyDave your address so he can administer the beating you so anxiously want.



For NIGERIA kindness send please one LIMITED EDITION TROLYDAVE to the union bank of nigeria via western union or bank transfer


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 19, 2008)

DoggyDave approves of this blogs message!


----------



## Little (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 19, 2008)

I just wanted to say that TrolleyDave isn't who he says he is.....Look at his picture he posted, and then look at his sig!!!!!!

That picture is the picture of the handsome actor and not Trolley!! (I bet that Trolley is some 12 years old kid without friends 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


I'm just joking..







 you Trolley!!


----------



## Banger (Nov 19, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> I just wanted to say that TrolleyDave isn't who he says he is.....Look at his picture he posted, and then look at his sig!!!!!!
> 
> That picture is the picture of the handsome actor and not Trolley!! (I bet that *Trolley is some 12 years old kid* without friends
> 
> ...




Someone might get the wrong idea here.


----------



## djgarf (Nov 20, 2008)

lol that has to be one of the funniest topics i have read for a while.
wot makes it even better is how true it is


----------



## Mei-o (Nov 20, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> *9)* Posting randomness and talking shite in The Edge of the Forum is fine, talking about the colour and consitancy of it ain't - take it to your doctor fuckwit.
> *10)* If you feel you want to insult someone who's been here longer than you then you probably feel inferior and it hurts your ego.
> *12)* Arguing about something you know little about with people who actually do doesn't make you cool or smart, it makes you flamebait and a cunt so shut the fuck up.
> *15)* Swearing at someone doesn't make you tough, it just means you can post swear words.
> ...


PURE *GOLD*! Don't we have a rule against weaboos?


----------



## Gore (Nov 20, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> da_head said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*QFT*


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 20, 2008)

Law said:
			
		

> Guys! It turns out that TrolleyDave was secretly Megaman in disguise!!
> 
> Look, here's the evidence!
> 
> ...



Waaaaait a minute, I know what you're doing there.


----------



## JPH (Nov 20, 2008)

this should replace the official rules, imho


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 20, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> this should replace the official rules, imho



We'd never get any new users though, they'd think we're just a collection of thugs!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 20, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was really a low blow from you Trolley...Just because I exposed you, doesn't mean you had to spill out my true identity!!

*gets in the chick-a-like fight with Trolley


----------



## xalphax (Nov 20, 2008)

da_head said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



and this is why we should get rid of internet abbreviations, they lead to misunderstandings in the long run.

on topic: i agree, although i might have contravened on some points in the past


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 20, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> *gets in the chick-a-like fight with Trolley








Think you're tuff d'ya, well put 'em up put 'em up.


----------



## Mei-o (Nov 20, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Mei-o said:
> 
> 
> 
> > PURE *GOLD*! Don't we have a rule against weaboos?


Pretty accurate description


And 'quit fucking talking'? That's fucking awesome! QFT is now my favorite abbreviation!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 20, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...







I LOVE Wizard of Oz!!!!

Does that makes me weird?! (and considering my tattoos, I'd be: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 20, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> I LOVE Wizard of Oz!!!!
> 
> Does that makes me weird?! (and considering my tattoos, I'd be:
> 
> ...



If it makes you weird it makes me weird too, I've got the DVD!  It's one of my favourite movies of all time.  It's an amazing movie, and considering it was made in 1939 the special effects are out of this world.  The flying monkeys and the witch are amazing characters!  Makes me sound like an old fart but they don't make movies like they used to, it was properly magical.


----------



## Shakraka (Nov 20, 2008)

As useful as I think this guide is, I don't think it is necessary if most people would come to this forum as an educated, properly-mannered user. But that's not the case; that's never the case.


----------



## Mei-o (Nov 20, 2008)

Shakraka said:
			
		

> As useful as I think this guide is, I don't think it is necessary if most people would come to this forum as an educated, properly-mannered user. But that's not the case; that's never the case.


And never will be.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 20, 2008)

Shakraka said:
			
		

> As useful as I think this guide is, I don't think it is necessary if most people would come to this forum as an educated, properly-mannered user. But that's not the case; that's never the case.
> 
> Sadly you're right.  If it was the case we wouldn't have the mess of a thread that is the Chrono Trigger DS thread, it really was like a civil disturbance.  Have you ever seen those video clips of people going nuts at a shop sale?  The ones where people actually trample all over each other to get through the doors first and are willing to beat up old peple to get to the bargains?  That's what that thread was like, only worse.  It looked like LA during the Rodney King riots, only less friendly.
> 
> ...



Unfortunately. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Too many people without manners and the safety zone of a monitor.  People should have to be licensed to use the net, enforce some kind of intelligence and manners test on them.


----------



## Mei-o (Nov 20, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Mei-o said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That just gave me an idea! *organizes everything to run for the next senatorial elections*


----------



## distorted.freque (Nov 20, 2008)

Oh gods. xD I think everyone in the net should follow this. :3 And is that you, TrolleyDave? 8D?


----------



## Gutentag (Nov 20, 2008)

Damn, Trolley Dave, you're one ugly son of a bitch.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 20, 2008)

Gutentag said:
			
		

> Damn, Trolley Dave, you're one ugly son of a bitch.


I'll leave this long enough so Trolley can see it, and reply....and then, you'll get your suspension for 5+ days, because I have warned you, but i guess it didn't change anything!!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 20, 2008)

distorted.frequency said:
			
		

> Oh gods. xD I think everyone in the net should follow this. :3 And is that you, TrolleyDave? 8D?
> 
> That's me!
> 
> ...



Cheers Toni!  Swift and certain justice, just the way it should be!


----------



## Gutentag (Nov 20, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Gutentag said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol warned me about what? he really is ugly.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 20, 2008)

Gutentag said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Internet tough guy.  Your folks must be really proud to have raised such a waste of oxygen.


----------



## Szyslak (Nov 20, 2008)

Great rules Trolley.  If only they could be enforced with real life beatings.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   The 'temp would be a better place.  

BTW, the mods deserve a ton of credit for trying to keep order in the Chrono Trigger thread, but so do you.  Nice job mate.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 20, 2008)

Szyslak said:
			
		

> Great rules Trolley.  If only they could be enforced with real life beatings.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cheers mate.  I wouldn't mind enforcing them myself - I've done similar, uhm, "work" in the past - it's just these people don't send me their address so we can, erm, "discuss" it face to face!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The mods did do an awesome job in that thread, that's why I thought they needed some comic relief.  The rules are kind of relevant though even though they're jokey at the same time.  Looking at the size of you in your pics I reckon you could the Stateside enforcer of the rules and I'll handle the UK side, what do you think?


----------



## Szyslak (Nov 20, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> The mods did do an awesome job in that thread, that's why I thought they needed some comic relief.  The rules are kind of relevant though even though they're jokey at the same time.  Looking at the size of you in your pics I reckon you could the Stateside enforcer of the rules and I'll handle the UK side, what do you think?


lol, I'm in.  WildWon and I will knock on some doors over on this side of the pond.  I'm sure he's up for it too.  I'll hand out the beatings and he'll just stand there and look scary.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   The "gimme, gimme, gimme" whiny little bitch population would start dropping pretty fast.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Dare to dream, brother.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 20, 2008)

Szyslak said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Count me in, and if we all dress white.....Clockwork's back!!

Something needs to be done!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 20, 2008)

Szyslak said:
			
		

> lol, I'm in.  WildWon and I will knock on some doors over on this side of the pond.  I'm sure he's up for it too.  I'll hand out the beatings and he'll just stand there and look scary.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That would be awesome!  Dress exactly the same as ACO except stick a picture of the temp logo on the front.  Only problem is they would blame it on the movie instead of the fact that we're tired of stupid people sucking up all the oxygen! lol  Just think, if there were less idiots sucking it all up there would be less smart kids with breathing problems.  It's natural selection really!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 20, 2008)

Yeah, that would be great.....If you look at it like that Trolley, we should really be doing a favor to the word!!

And I have watched Jay and Silent Bob several times....I like the ending when they get that money, and decide to kick the crap out of everybody that ever said anything against them on the internet!!

Imagine if that would be possible!!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 20, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Yeah, that would be great.....If you look at it like that Trolley, we should really be doing a favor to the word!!
> 
> And I have watched Jay and Silent Bob several times....I like the ending when they get that money, and decide to kick the crap out of everybody that ever said anything against them on the internet!!
> 
> Imagine if that would be possible!!



I have imagined it many many times, most guys dream of beautiful women - my dreams are of roaming the world educating the ignorant!  How great would that be,  someone runs their mouth off to you cos they think they're safe behind their keyboard and then they hear knock knock and BAM!  A skullcracking headbutt greets them when they open it up!  We could drop calling cards with "Congratulations, you have just been GBAtemped"!  We could tape it and post it in the blogs daily. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  If only it was possible.  And you're right, we would be doing the world a favour!  People would feel safe wandering the streets, no longer would they have to worry about having to help drooling idiots who can't figure out basic manners!


----------



## Densetsu (Nov 20, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> I have imagined it many many times, most guys dream of beautiful women - my dreams are of roaming the world educating the ignorant!  How great would that be,  someone runs their mouth off to you cos they think they're safe behind their keyboard and then they hear knock knock and BAM!  A skullcracking headbutt greets them when they open it up!  We could drop calling cards with "Congratulations, you have just been GBAtemped"!  We could tape it and post it in the blogs daily.
> 
> 
> 
> ...








I'd watch your videos all day if you could pull that off!  

Good stuff, TrolleyDave 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This is how the rules _should_ be written.  

@Toni: Man, you're too nice!  I vote for a permanent ban on Gutentag.


----------



## redact (Nov 20, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Aaaah, I always thought it mean *quit fucking talking!* D'oh! My apologies to you good sir.



that's what i thought, otherwise why would he use the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 smily?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 20, 2008)

I'd support every word of the original post.




(Came in late)


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Nov 20, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



COUNT ME IN. I'D LOVE TO EDUCATE THE IGNORANT.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 20, 2008)

Densetsu3000 said:
			
		

> I'd watch your videos all day if you could pull that off!
> 
> Good stuff, TrolleyDave
> 
> ...



You didn't come in late at all, I don't think the post has even been up 24 hours yet.


----------



## Mei-o (Nov 20, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> I have imagined it many many times, most guys dream of beautiful women - my dreams are of roaming the world educating the ignorant!  How great would that be,  someone runs their mouth off to you cos they think they're safe behind their keyboard and then they hear knock knock and BAM!  A skullcracking headbutt greets them when they open it up!  We could drop calling cards with "Congratulations, you have just been GBAtemped"!  We could tape it and post it in the blogs daily.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*cracks knucles* I'll join ya! I'm sick of the ignorance of people nowadays and I've been working out lately, let's see if I'm back in shape! It's a win-win situation for everyone!


----------



## Raika (Nov 20, 2008)

Neat collection of rules you got there!


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 20, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Gutentag said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lmao its ironic that this guy is probably one of the  reasons Trolley made these rules in the first place!



p0wned!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 20, 2008)

Basically, that guy was a "trigger" that made Trolley "snap" and make this rules..

We found out that guy has more than 4-5 accounts, and will get IP banned, because every single one of those accounts were flaming and trolling!!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 20, 2008)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Lmao its ironic that this guy is probably one of the  reasons Trolley made these rules in the first place!
> 
> p0wned!
> 
> ...



Yep, he was one of the triggers that made me do!  He was causing you no end of grief in the CTDS thread.  Shame we can't have some kind of verbal boxing ring type thread here where we can stick people like him in and let p1ngy go all savage like on them!  That would be be pretty awesome!


----------



## granville (Nov 20, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Yep, he was one of the triggers that made me do! He was causing you no end of grief in the CTDS thread. Shame we can't have some kind of verbal boxing ring type thread here where we can stick people like him in and let p1ngy go all savage like on them! That would be be pretty awesome!



Why not an EOF thread called Hall of Shame - GBAtemp's worst members? We can list all the most hated ones that have been banned or something so everyone can view and laugh at their banned asses. Bonemonkey should be at the top!


----------



## Killermech (Nov 20, 2008)

Aw man, you had to put that picture up there. You know how much that pic scares me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Now I was only able to read 1/3 before I ran off screaming like a girl.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 20, 2008)

granville said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm sorry dude, please accept this picture in the hopes of not scaring you :






See the difference a beard makes!


----------



## Killermech (Nov 20, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Killermech said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha, so you're actually capable of smiling! I knew it! No worries, secret stays with me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



In addition to your awesome list, your main post picture should be included in the registering page with a speech bubble saying 'I'm watching you'. That would clean up the site instantly from any future up(in)coming stupidity


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 20, 2008)

Killermech said:
			
		

> Haha, so you're actually capable of smiling! I knew it! No worries, secret stays with me
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I smile occasionally! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Smiling without the beard makes me look even scarier then not smiling though because of that scar on the side of my mouth, but that's what beards are for! lol


----------



## Destructobot (Nov 20, 2008)

Your looks still scared the camera out of focus.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 20, 2008)

Destructobot said:
			
		

> Your looks still scared the camera out of focus.








Even camera wants to run away!! (But I bet Trolley broke it's legs, so it had to stay put, but then it refused to take a sharp picture)


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 20, 2008)

Destructobot said:
			
		

> Your looks still scared the camera out of focus.
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 What can I say, it's my ruggedly charming classicly British good looks!


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 20, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Basically, that guy was a "trigger" that made Trolley "snap" and make this rules..
> 
> We found out that guy has more than 4-5 accounts, and will get IP banned, because every single one of those accounts were flaming and trolling!!



4-5 accounts??!!! Shut up!!! Was he anyone noteworthy in another account?






That pic makes me want to hug a Trolley!


----------



## Noitora (Nov 20, 2008)

TrolleyDave looks cool with the beard


----------



## granville (Nov 20, 2008)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Toni Plutonij said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep! I don't think he was noteworthy at any point. But apparently, these were his names:

Gutentag
gamergurl
TrolleyDaveIsUgly
TheFunPolice.

That's what TrolleyDave and Toni Plutonij said anyways.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 20, 2008)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> 4-5 accounts??!!! Shut up!!! Was he anyone noteworthy in another account?
> 
> Nah, he was a waste of bandwidth in them all.  The cleverest and funniest thing he said was that I was ugly, such amazing wordsmith skills!
> 
> ...



Those were the ones I reckon anyway.  I know for a fact the first 3 were all the same but it's just a guess on my part about TheFunPolice.  He uses the same style of wording and pretty much every post is some kind of taunt against a regular.  I guess he just has some kind of inferiority complex when he' confronted by people smarter, friendlier and more likeable than he is!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 20, 2008)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> 4-5 accounts??!!! Shut up!!! *Was he anyone noteworthy in another account?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All accounts are made yesterday or the day before..
So far from what we know FunPolice, TrollyDaveIsUgly, GamerGirl20, Gutentag, jahrasta311 are all one and the same person..
Now I'm guessing that there are at least one or two more of his accounts, but we'll see....He's about to get IP BAN! (or maybe he already has been banned, I'm not sure)

*me hugs both Trolley and p1ngy


----------



## Noitora (Nov 20, 2008)

What exactly did that guy do in the CT thread?


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 20, 2008)

Noitora said:
			
		

> What exactly did that guy do in the CT thread?



What didnt he do? Condense a month of my DS-X trolling into one day, with a bad attitude and no humour and your almost there!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 20, 2008)

Noitora said:
			
		

> What exactly did that guy do in the CT thread?


Well to be honest, p1ngy actually summed it up..

He managed to de-rail the thread numerous times..(he just starts to troll about Golden Sun, and how it's the worst RPG ever and flame in Chrono Thread!, then, he flames me, insulting me and calling me names, then, trolls around, randomly flames others also calling them names)..

Creates a account under name TrlleyDaveIsUgly and makes a topic about it, and stuff like that....Just a random, annoying person who desperately needs attention, and seeks it online!


----------



## Noitora (Nov 20, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Noitora said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Reading that, I guess he deserved himself a ban!

Good job on cleaning the boards from him.


----------



## da_head (Nov 20, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> I have imagined it many many times, most guys dream of beautiful women - my dreams are of roaming the world educating the ignorant!  How great would that be,  someone runs their mouth off to you cos they think they're safe behind their keyboard and then they hear knock knock and BAM!  A skullcracking headbutt greets them when they open it up!  We could drop calling cards with "Congratulations, you have just been GBAtemped"!  We could tape it and post it in the blogs daily.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this is going straight into my sig xD


----------



## Law (Nov 20, 2008)

TrolleyDave, you're in Wales too, right?

Perhaps we should go to a pub sometime. You wouldn't mind buying a 16 year old alcohol, right?


Also, give me 30 minutes or so. Going to go eat then I'll shop a Megaman helmet onto the bearded TrolleyDave


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 20, 2008)

Yep, I'm up in Gwynedd, the heart of Meibion Glyndwr territory!


----------



## Law (Nov 20, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Yep, I'm up in Gwynedd, the heart of Meibion Glyndwr territory!



Not sure where that is, but I'm in the Swansea valley area (lol chavs and slags)

Also


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 20, 2008)

You're down in the South then, I'm right by Snowdon - I can actually see the big heap of boring rock out my window.  This place is full of chavs and slags as well, only the English hating kind.

Like my new avatar?


----------



## Law (Nov 20, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> You're down in the South then, I'm right by Snowdon - I can actually see the big heap of boring rock out my window.  This place is full of chavs and slags as well, *only the English hating kind.*
> 
> *Like my new avatar?*



I love it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





And most of them seem to be english haters around here D:.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 20, 2008)

That sucks that they're English haters down there as well, I always thought it was better down there.  It's nowhere near as bad as it used to be, I can still remember a gang of kids trying to set fire to my folks place, little fucking toerags.  Nothing like that happens around here any more though, they just start fights - although they tend to leave me alone for some strange reason.


----------



## Law (Nov 20, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> That sucks that they're English haters down there as well, I always thought it was better down there.  It's nowhere near as bad as it used to be, I can still remember a gang of kids trying to set fire to my folks place, little fucking toerags.  Nothing like that happens around here any more though, they just start fights - although they tend to leave me alone for some strange reason.



I haven't actually encountered violence down here, so I don't think it's as bad.

It's mainly racial slurs from the incredibly welsh males which I just tend to brush off.

Also, they're totally scared of you and your Mega Nosebuster.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 20, 2008)

Law said:
			
		

> I haven't actually encountered violence down here, so I don't think it's as bad.
> 
> It's mainly racial slurs from the incredibly welsh males which I just tend to brush off.
> 
> Also, they're totally scared of you and your Mega Nosebuster.



If it's just inbreeds calling names it ain't too bad, around here it's always been about scrapping.  It's nowhere near as bad as it used to be cos there's alot more English people moved into the area but I can remember as a teen that I was one of 15 English kids in a village with about 300 Welsh kids.  The odds weren't exactly stacked in our favour! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Now there's like 1 English kid for every 10 Welsh kids.


----------



## Law (Nov 21, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Law said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow. I thought I was the only one that called them inbreds.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 21, 2008)

Nah, most English people I know call the proper Welsh nationalists (I don't count regular Welsh people as them) inbreeds.  I mean, let's face it, they're that mad about Wales and the villages they were born in that they never move from them and they only date Welsh women from their village.  Eventually they've gotta come full circle back to their own DNA!

Plus, and as sick as it sounds, when I was a teen here some of the locals used to brag that they were dating their cousins and stuff.  We used to think they were taking the piss but they'd get all offended and say "What's wrong with it, it's not like they're my sister"!


----------



## DarkRey (Nov 21, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Noitora said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



aww dammit i missed that part
i could have BBQed him, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



now go and get me another noob please!! 



nice guide trolley but posting this in the blog area is not gonna change anyone, we should force OBABAMAGA to make this in the rules of the world book!!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 21, 2008)

New rule added.

27) Yes, some of us are wankers. Yes, some of us masturbate. No, that doesn't mean we want you posting the material you beat off to. Fuck off somewhere else with it Larry Flynt.


----------

